# Anfängerfrage - Teichpflanzen zurückschneiden - wie?



## Patrol-Lady (6. Okt. 2008)

*Huhu, hier ist schon wieder Tante Conny mit ihrem ersten Teichlein und dem für dieses erste Jahr wohl letzten Problem: nachdem sich das Jahr über alles bestens entwickelt (siehe Bilder April + Oktober) sollten nun wohl vor dem Winter die Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten werden - aber wie? Alles über Wasser abschneiden? Alles was aus'm Becken 'rauswächst abschnippeln? Den  Büschelfarn werde ich wohl in der Grünen Tonne versenken, die Muschelblumen im AQ und im Keller versuchen zu überwintern. Habt Ihr Hilfestellung für mich?

fragt Conny aus Mainz 05 und dankt im voraus.[/**B]**  
 
[/ATTACH]*


----------



## Dodi (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Anfängerfrage - Teichpflanzen zurückschneiden - wie?*

Hallo "Tante" Conny!  

Wenn Du die Suchfunktion betätigt hättest, wärst Du sicherlich auch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen.   

Zum Beispiel das.
Hier findest Du auch noch was zum Thema Pflanzen.

Dieses laufende Thema hilft evtl. auch weiter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19162

Kleine Hilfestellung von mir:
Also alles, was welk/matsch ist, abschneiden bzw. abkeschern, um so wenig Nährstoffe wie möglich im Teich zu belassen. Besonders die Unterwasserpflanzen, z. B. Seerosen. Starre Halme können erst im Frühjahr zurückgeschnitten werden.

Edit: Das mit den Muschelblumen kannste vergessen, haben schon viele erfolglos versucht. Wirf sie auf den Kompost und kauf Dir nächstes Jahr ein Töpfchen neue.


----------

